# Dell E198WFP monitor power saver



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I picked up a Dell E198WFP monitor which has a picked up a quirk that is driving me nuts. It goes into power saver mode, i.e. turns off, in about a minute if you don't have any actions. Its NOT going to screen saver, I turned the screen saver off to check that.

I had it connected to my laptop as a second screen and it didn't have the problem. It only stated when I connected it to my HP desktop both of which run Vista.

I've checked the menu on the monitor and found nothing to change this. I have to be missing something somewhere, anyone know what and where?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Considering that the issue is not the screen saver. The monitor could be turning off due to the power save functions in Vista...Note that screen saver and power saving are two completely different functions.

Disabling power management is simple and easy. This reputable website instructs in easy steps how to disable power save mode for the monitor and other settings.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Kari said:


> Considering that the issue is not the screen saver. The monitor could be turning off due to the power save functions in Vista...Note that screen saver and power saving are two completely different functions.
> 
> Disabling power management is simple and easy. This reputable website instructs in easy steps how to disable power save mode for the monitor and other settings.


Thanks, I changed it now well see if it worked.

But who ever heard of power saver mode on a desktop? That's almost as stupid as microsoft's "Are you sure you want to do that?" that popped up every time you tried to do anything.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Mine have ALL had Power savers and they have all been desktops too.
I always had them all fall asleep after at time, and even this IMac is set to sleep after a time, what is wrong with setting a "power saver" when it comes to desk tops? Saves electricity also~! Course I bet there are still people that leaves their computer on all night also. I don't and never have. That also saves electricity.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

arabian knight said:


> Mine have ALL had Power savers and they have all been desktops too.
> I always had them all fall asleep after at time, and even this IMac is set to sleep after a time, what is wrong with setting a "power saver" when it comes to desk tops? Saves electricity also~! Course I bet there are still people that leaves their computer on all night also. I don't and never have. That also saves electricity.


In complete thought on my part. How much sense does it to have power saver for a monitor on a desktop computer which is separate from the screen saver? If you are going to have something which blanks or turns off the monitor why not have it all in one place?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks guys that was the problem, all better now.


----------

